# Frogs of Malaysia



## orionmystery (Sep 16, 2014)

Up close with a beautiful Norhayati's Flying Frog (Rhacophorus norhayatii). West Malaysia.



Rhacophorus norhayatii IMG_3848 stk copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Rhacophorus norhayatii IMG_3841 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Harlequin Flying Frog (Rhacophorus pardalis). Selangor, Malaysia. 



Rhacophorus pardalis IMG_3653 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Adding a new species to my frog photo collection - Frilled Tree Frog (Kurixalus (Rhacophorus) appendiculatus). Selangor, Malaysia. 



Kurixalus appendiculatus IMG_4039 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Kurixalus appendiculatus IMG_4041 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

A newly described (2013) -  Malayan Slender Tree Frog (Polypedates discantus). Confused previously with Polypedates leucomystax. Selangor, Malaysia. ID confirmation: Herp Guide Parinya.



Polypedates discantus IMG_3996 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Dark-eared Tree Frog (Polypedates macrotis). Selangor, Malaysia.



Polypedates macrotis IMG_3267 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

A really chubby (gravid?) Ornate narrow-mouthed frog (Microhyla fissipes). Selangor, Malaysia. 



Microhyla fissipes IMG_4047 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

More Tropical Frogs: Tropical Frogs        |        Up Close with Nature


----------



## Raj_55555 (Sep 16, 2014)

#7 is my fav.. awesome as always


----------



## annamaria (Sep 16, 2014)

3 and 7 are my picks.  Good shots.


----------



## baturn (Sep 16, 2014)

Exceptional, as always. And I agree with sge.


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 16, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> #7 is my fav.. awesome as always



Thanks, Raj.



spanishgirleyes said:


> 3 and 7 are my picks.  Good shots.



Thank you, spanishgirleyes.



baturn said:


> Exceptional, as always. And I agree with sge.



Thanks, Brian


----------



## avraam (Sep 27, 2014)

so nice frogs) good shots


----------

